# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  La muerte lenta del lago iraní de Urmía

## NoRegistrado

> El lago iraní de Urmía, es uno de los mayores lagos salados del mundo pero en la última década hasta un 80% de su superficie ha desaparecido, según algunas fuentes.
> 
> El cambio climático, una mayor irrigación de las tierras vecinas o la construcción de presas en los ríos que lo alimentan de agua, son algunas de las causas que los expertos barajan. 
> 
> Estos mismos expertos aseguran que si no se hace nada al respecto en los dos próximos años, el lago podría desaparecer para siempre.
> 
> Antes, cuando el lago estaba vivo aquí había unas vistas fantásticas, venían muchos turistas así como muchos animales, sobre todo aves migratorias. Este sitio era increíble, asegura un habitante de la zona.
> 
> La actividad en el lago también ha ido desapareciendo. Según datos de una oficina local de medio ambiente, el lago de Urmía sobrevive hoy con apenas un 5% de su agua. 
> ...


Queda mucha lucha en el mundo para que la gente se conciencia de que el crecimiento, si no es sostenible, es pan apara hoy y hambre para mañana.
Lo de éste lago es un ejemplo más.

Desde luego, los encargados de hacer los cálculos aquí se han cubierto de gloria...

 Saludos. Miguel.

PD: hasta hoy, ni idea de la existencia de éste lago. Cuantos casos así habrá...

----------


## Luján

Otro ejemplo más publicitado es el del Mar de Aral.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ese sí es bastante más conocido, incluso han hecho una presa para recuperar una parte.
Pero de éste, ni idea. Y googleando hay bastante información.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## faeton

Me viene también a la memoria el lago Chad.  Imaginaros cubría casi una superficie como España en torno a 400-500.000 km2 y ahora una mínima expresión.  Y a saber en tiempos antiguos cuando el Sáhara era un vergel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues tampoco tenía noticias del Lago Chad, pero leyendo un poco veo que es un problema igual que el de los dos anteriores.

 Saludos. Miguel,

----------

